# CMYK and RGB tones on dye sublimation



## minos2007 (Apr 21, 2007)

*Has* anyone worked with Artainium sublimating inks???
Have you *ever *seen the diference between tones *in* CMYK and RGB?. I *would* like to work with Illustrator and RGB mode but *currently *I print with Artainium inks (CMYK). CMKY can not make the blue color as on the picture *above *(*which is called *Azul Rey in *Costa Rica*).

*Does an*yone *know* the CMYK percentage color to produce something similar to the RGB blue (R:0,G:0,B:255)?
This is *driving* me crazy, I can not find this color.

_Have a nice day everyone! _


----------



## mizi117 (Mar 12, 2007)

gosh...i experienced this kind of problem too.. the RGB and CMYK will never get the same color... i tried many time! i really wanna know if someone here can solve this


----------



## Reinbow (May 21, 2007)

Hello Minos
I might be misunderstanding you here (it's my age!!)but I was always told that Sublimating should be done with RGB anyway! Do you not have a colour chart?
I don't know anything about Illustrator(sorry) but in Corel you can print off all the colour charts (TruMatch colours run to 42 pages!).
I found a great article on colour matching on the web, that's really easy to follow (has to be for me) If Ican find it again I'll post the link for you-if it'll help?
Babs


----------



## minos2007 (Apr 21, 2007)

hI Reinbow
Thanks for the Tip.
I do not use Corel but I have it.
Can you tellme how to print the Color Chart with Corel?
I can export files and fix my problem


----------



## Reinbow (May 21, 2007)

Hi Minos
My reply would take too long I think so here's the link, it's in PDF format, so you can save and print off. One of the things recommended in the article, is to press the colours on to each substrate you use- I did this, and must say it has made all the difference to my design colour choices- a great reference 
Babs


www.dyetrans.com/StreetSmart_SASpring05.pdf


----------



## TwoAngeles (Jun 27, 2007)

It's important to find out what type of color mode your printer uses. Although the inks are CMYK the printer my not necessarily be using a CMYK profile. For example I'm using the Epson c88 and it uses a RGB profile even though it uses CMYK for inks. If you use CMYK mode in illustrator than your printer might be converting to RGB and then back to CMYK to print, which will definitely make it difficult to achieve the colors you want. It gets more complicated, but this is the first thing I would check.


----------



## taurusndixie (Aug 6, 2006)

OK, if the C88 uses RGB for color prints, then would it not make sense to convert CMYK prints on the computer screen to RGB, not only would this save a step in the converting process but also allow screen colors to more closely match the final print ?


----------



## ChameleonPrints (Apr 7, 2007)

minos, when selecting a color in illustrator, it gives you the RGB and CMYK values ( atleast the version I am using ) so I am confused about your question. Also, when I first started using artanium inks a while back, the dealer told me I needed to be in RGB mode and the color profile along with the printer would do the correct conversion. Though to be honest, I always think the colors look a little different when I press it on to something than it did on the screen, so doing a color swatch is definitely a good idea.


----------



## grannmomm44 (Apr 16, 2009)

How do i print my rgb color chart in corel?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Download the Corel color kit and determine whether you want to print a vector color chart or a raster / bitmap color chart. Then print it the same way you print your graphics. There is a corresponding color palette for the 510 color chart that is based off of the X & Y coordinates. There is a video on how to install the color palette

CMYK & RGB Color Charts - MultiRIP Sublimation, Transfers, Photograph and Direct-to-Garment Printing RIP Softwares

It is very simple. Best wishes.

Mark


----------



## SimplyTopUK (Jan 10, 2009)

we had the same problem with black, plus we mirror image the design so you can actually see the blue first and the black is covered =/


----------



## thumbsuprod (Oct 21, 2011)

can someone explain the cmyk process to me.. I get the concept but would like to know someone step by step process if anyone is intersted.


----------



## itsnotthatbad (Apr 29, 2009)

I may not be able to explan it as well as some others... 

But in a nutshell, CMYK uses cyan, magenta, yellow and black inks to produce colors

RGB uses red, green and blue

Strangely enough, there are many colors that cannot be reproduced from one process to the other. Typically, RBG colors tend to dull down when you convert to CMYK without tending to the colors once you get there.

For example, I had a full color vinyl banner printed. It had a pretty chocolate brown, bright yellow, bright turquoise and some pink colors. It looked really good. BUT, I had sent the file in RGB and they printed in CMYK. The brown came back really dull, the yellow was almost flourescent, the turquoise was a dull blue. It looked terrible.

THAT is what the OP is experiencing, IMO. 

What I recommend is to look online at Pantone colors -- the industry standard for printing of any kind. Pantone also has a very cool tool you can download called myPANTONE Pallettes and it can help you with colors, also.

If you're working in RGB and have an especially bright color that dulls when you convert to CMYK, you just need to tweak it to find the next best alternative -- this varies by software. Sometimes you aren't going to find the perfect match.

What I normally do... even though I probably shouldn't, is just trust that what I see on my screen will look good and I adjust it there until I like it. It always seems to work just fine as long as I'm working in the right color mode (RGB or CMYK) for each project.


----------



## thumbsuprod (Oct 21, 2011)

everyone on this site seems so helpful THANK YOU GUYS SO MUCH!


----------

